# Tyrant's Legion - 1500 pts



## Protoss119

Frankly I have no idea if this list is going to happen, as on my budget, I can ill afford to be buying and putting together FW stuff, but I figured, if I were to go FW, I might as well get the list-building part out of the way now rather than have to deal with it later. With the aid of Battlescribe and my vague understanding of the crunch, I put together this Tyrant's legion list. Let me know what you think/what I got wrong!

*HQ

Legion Centurion* - CCW, Combi-Plasma - 65 pts

*TROOPS

40x Legion Auxilia Squad* - 2x flamers - 140 pts

*10x Legion Space Marine Cohort* - 1x plasma gun, 1x meltagun, Rhino - 210 pts

*10x Legion Space Marine Cohort* - 2x missile launchers, Rhino - 215 pts

*HEAVY SUPPORT

Auxilia Battle Tank Squadron* - 510 pts
-Leman Russ Battle Tank - Heavy Bolter Sponsons - 170 pts
-Leman Russ Battle Tank - Heavy Bolter Sponsons - 170 pts
-Leman Russ Battle Tank - Heavy Bolter Sponsons - 170 pts​*Maelstrom Fleet Naval Detachment* - 360 pts
-Vulture Gunship - 2x Hellstrike Missiles, Twin-linked Lascannons - 120 pts
-Vulture Gunship - 2x Hellstrike Missiles, Twin-linked Lascannons - 120 pts
-Vulture Gunship - 2x Hellstrike Missiles, Twin-linked Lascannons - 120 pts​Notes:

-I have no idea what I'm going to do with my Centurion. Current plan is to stick him with the Auxilia squad purely so they can benefit from his leadership and from _Angel of Death_. I stuck him with a Combi-Plasma in case he has an opportunity to shoot an IC or TEQ or something, but I doubt he'll have that opportunity, and I also doubt it'll make a difference. I'm considering getting rid of the Combi-Plasma for that reason. He is also unlikely to survive if the Auxilia squad is caught in melee and he is challenged.

-I have a Cohort with 2 Missile Launchers. There is the option of replacing one of them with a Flamer to shave off 10 pts, but I am concerned about the amount and effectiveness of anti-tank I am bringing. How much is enough? I _could_ scrap that and give them a plasma+meltagun like the other Cohort, too.

-I want to run my Vultures as cheaply as possible. Before, I had all of them with TL Autocannons for 105 each, for a total of 315, but I ran into the anti-tank problem described above. Without the TL Lascannons, I'd have to rely on the missiles+battle cannons, both of them S8 AP3, and against AV14, I'd have to pray for glances on 6s.

Again, let me know what you think!


----------

